# RIP magnificent fox face



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Had a significant death in my tank today. Had him for almost two years. But the dumbass likes getting stuck on one of the wave makers. Usually I catch him in time but obviously it happened over night. Checked the n the tank this am and he was stuck got him off and he was in rough shape. Looked like he had burn marks from the grill and was hurting. Put him in my little 10gal but lost all life about 30min ago. Sad day.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Matt I'm very sorry for your loss
Fox face are one of my favorite type of fish - beneficial and beautiful 
Sam


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear about it, My Mag Foxface is one of my fav's as well, and your right, they are dumb lol.


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

RIP Foxface


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya it sucks. Always the expensive stuff that goes. Story of this hobby. Any suggestions on fish to replace this guy. Bigger fish in the tank are naso tang and yellow tang "the dick". Lol.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

get a hippo tang!!!!


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> get a hippo tang!!!!


Been thinking about that but worried about the dicknof the tank bullying him. FYI I've got a nem if your ready. Shoot me a text. I can't find your number for some reason in phone. A lot of numbers got wiped when I changed phones. I can come to you too.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree with Alt about a hippo being a good option 
Because the yellow tang is established, it will pick on any new addition - especially fish with similar body shape and / or competing herbivores 
Have you considered selling the yellow tang ?
Powder blue should be tough enough but get one the same size as the yellow 
You may also want to consider a dwarf angel such as flame - again don't get a tiny one but generally they are pretty pugnacious 
Definitely don't get a copperband because the yellow will literally bully it to death


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Flame would be awesome butwont it nip at my Coral?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

mmatt said:


> Flame would be awesome butwont it nip at my Coral?


Unfortunately they are hit and miss for coral nipping


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Why not just replace it with another foxface? The magnificent one is nice.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

notclear said:


> Why not just replace it with another foxface? The magnificent one is nice.


Good suggestion - I was thinking the same thing too ...


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't really want to spend $100ish on a fish agsin as much as id like another. The only time I've seen them at a decent price is when sum had them on special a few months ago. I don't want to leave the space open to long in the tank either otherwise the yellow tang will claim it


----------



## Nevek67 (Feb 27, 2015)

I have the perfect replacement, completely free. You can have my blue damsel. I'll even gift wrap him for you LOL


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Nevek67 said:


> I have the perfect replacement, completely free. You can have my blue damsel. I'll even gift wrap him for you LOL


Lol oh that's so sweet of you. I already have one asshole in my tank. Not enough room for two. Lol


----------

